# Welche ist wirklich die BESTE Displayschutzfolie ?



## Rail (8. Juni 2011)

moin,

kann jemand was dazu sagen bei google wird man ja verrückt wenn man vergleicht was es alles gibt dazu noch die paradoxen kundenrezessionen bei amazon und youtube und fertig ist der salat


----------



## Ezio (8. Juni 2011)

Von den Folien die ich hatte war eigentlich nur das InvisibleShield brauchbar. Wenn du ein Echtglas-Display hast, kannst du aber darauf verzichten.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch InvisibleShield drauf (erst auf nem iPod touch und dann auf nem Samsung i7500) und sie hat bis jetzt immer länger gehalten als das Gerät selber

FinalProtection ist mMn genau aber so gut (hatte ich beim ersten touch, dann austausch), nur dass man die Folie richtig verklebt, anstatt sie mit einer Flüssigkeit aufzubringen.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

also ich hatte auch nen Zagg Invisible Shield auf meinem LG KP500 

und laut hersteller ist das Material das gleiche das die Amys auf ihren Militär RUbschraubern auf den Rotorblättern haben damit diese bei Wüsten einsätzen nicht zerkratzen und abnutzen, desweiteren soll es sich angeblich bei kratzern auch wieder selbst regeneriern... was kann ich letztenendes dazu sagen?!

SCHWACHSINN!!  die Folie hielt nicht viel aus, löste sich an den ecken und zack kam staub drunter und man konnt kaum noch was sehen.. wenn du nen Smartphone mit Qwerz-Glas hast ist es nicht sonderlich nötig eine Folie zu benutzen, bei Gorilla Glas sowieso nicht !


----------



## Ezio (9. Juni 2011)

Mein iPhone 4 hatte schon einige Kratzer und das hat ja angeblich Gorilla Glas. Das DHD dagegen fast unzerstörbar.


----------



## Rail (9. Juni 2011)

habe das HTC Desire S und weiss leider nicht welches Glas da eingebaut ist aber auch wenn es Qwerzglas hat ich behandele die sachen immer sehr "gebräuchlich", "schmeisse" es mit schlüsseln auf die kommode und so, ich möchte dann nicht immer daran denken ob was zerkratzen kann. Zu dem InvisibleShield hab ich im inet jetzt auch widersprüchliche Aussagen gefunden. Was ist mit den Folien von 3M sind die gut? habe schon schlechtes über 3M gelesen zB die Sichtschutzfolie soll nix taugen obwohl ich 3M aus dem Autopflegebereich als gut in Erinnerung habe. Oder Folix? hat jemand diese?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

das Iphone 4 hat glaube kein Gorilla Glas XD! sondern nur so das Defy, glaube ich aber nur ^^

und ja das Desire HD besitze ich und ists chon über kieselsteine bei nem fahrrad sturz geschlendert udn kan keinen einzigen display kratzer, reicht dir das aus als beweis das HTC gutes Glas verbaut? ^^ 

und selbstw enn da micro kratzer drauf sind, das Display ist so hell das man davon Null mitbekommt ^^


----------



## Ezio (9. Juni 2011)

Apple hat beim Launch mit Gorilla Glas geworben soweit ich mich erinnern kann...


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

auch relativ irrelevant XD! aufjedenfall sind die neueren HTC Handys sehr unkaputtbar ^^

und da spreche ich tollpatsch aus erfahrung ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Juni 2011)

Kann das mit dem Glas beim DHD nur bestätigen. Mein Display hat schon öfters Kontakt mit den Schlüsselbund und Kies machn dürfen => unkaputtbar.
Perfekt für Leute mit 2 Linken Händen xD


----------



## Hooby2011 (10. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann dir nur die Folien von EXiM (https://www.displayschutzfolien.com/) empfehlen. Ich habe die ultraclear für mein htc wildfire s und bin sowas von begeistert, ich merk garnicht das eine drauf ist, zudem ist der service einfach nur vorbildlich. Du kannst dir die folie bestellen und nächster tag da. Dann ausprobieren und wenn es dir nicht passt sagst denen bescheid und kanst die dann ohne kosten zurück schicken, entweder bekommst dein geld wieder oder ne andere folie (falls nicht passt) meine passt zu 100%. zudem kannst die folie wiederverwenden, was aber nicht nötig ist es sei den du holst dir das gleiche handy wieder.

Aber ich hatte schon man ein aufgemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...und-navigation/158313-displayschutzfolie.html. und war nicht der einzige der so begeistert war.


----------



## ile (13. Juni 2011)

Hooby2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann dir nur die Folien von EXiM (https://www.displayschutzfolien.com/) empfehlen. Ich habe die ultraclear für mein htc wildfire s und bin sowas von begeistert, ich merk garnicht das eine drauf ist, zudem ist der service einfach nur vorbildlich. Du kannst dir die folie bestellen und nächster tag da. Dann ausprobieren und wenn es dir nicht passt sagst denen bescheid und kanst die dann ohne kosten zurück schicken, entweder bekommst dein geld wieder oder ne andere folie (falls nicht passt)



*Absolute Zustimmung.*


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (14. Juni 2011)

naja wie gesagt letztenendes muss man sich echt fragen wie nötig es ist ^^


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Juni 2011)

Invisible Shield, iProtection scheint auch top zu sein wenn man sich die Amazon Bewertungen anschaut. Die SGP Steinheil Folien sind wohl auch gut (SGP Store - Stylish people's Good Partner oder Amazon).


----------



## TheLucker (15. Juni 2011)

InvisibleShield ist das beste was es auf den markt gibt!!! xD


----------



## ToPPi (15. Juni 2011)

TheLucker schrieb:


> InvisibleShield ist das beste was es auf den markt gibt!!! xD


 
Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen 

Zum Glück ist mein Milestone unkaputtbar.


----------



## Rail (16. Juni 2011)

Habe jetzt die Folie die beim barely There dabei ist und bis jetzt alles Supi obwohl zb die Bewertungen bei Amazon ziemlich schlecht sind. Habe auch 2 luftbläschen am Rand aber wirklich minimal sieht man kaum. Für 0 Euro bzw als beigabe zum case absolut ok. Mal sehen ob Sie gut hält. Durchs case und die Folie hat man echt n sorgloseren umgang und brauch sich keine Gedanken machen...


----------



## Rail (20. Juni 2011)

ok folie ist müll trennt sich schon leicht am rand ab... noch mehr erfahrungen/vorschläge??


----------



## ColeTrickle (9. Juli 2011)

Hooby2011 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur die Folien von EXiM (https://www.displayschutzfolien.com/) empfehlen. Ich habe die ultraclear für mein htc wildfire s und bin sowas von begeistert, ich merk garnicht das eine drauf ist, zudem ist der service einfach nur vorbildlich. Du kannst dir die folie bestellen und nächster tag da. Dann ausprobieren und wenn es dir nicht passt sagst denen bescheid und kanst die dann ohne kosten zurück schicken, entweder bekommst dein geld wieder oder ne andere folie (falls nicht passt) meine passt zu 100%. zudem kannst die folie wiederverwenden, was aber nicht nötig ist es sei den du holst dir das gleiche handy wieder.
> 
> Aber ich hatte schon man ein aufgemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...und-navigation/158313-displayschutzfolie.html. und war nicht der einzige der so begeistert war.


 

Nutze ich auch seit Jahren, absolut Top, gibt es nichts zu meckern.

Top Service, hatte mal vor vielen Jahren eine , die nicht richtig gepasst hat, wollten dann exakt die Maße haben,w elche ich ermittelt habe, als Dank für die Verbesserung habe ich 15€ und zwei Folien gesendet bekommen.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt eine Folie von Mumbi,sehr gut und Robust wie ich finde.Sie klebt auf meinem iPhone.

Ein Freund schwört auf Incipio.


----------



## Falk (12. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich schwöre auf Vikuiti 3M Deutschland - Vikuiti Displayschutzfolien von 3M - gibt es bei Ebay-Händlern für das jeweilige Gerät zugeschnitten (und gibt es auch entspiegelt). Die Invisible Shield ist mir zu dick und zu "klebrig" (habe so eine nur für die Rückseite meines iPad 2, damit es im Biergarten auch mal ablegen kann ohne Angst )


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. Juli 2011)

brando ist auch sehr gut...

hab eibe fürs sgs2


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juli 2011)

Gibt keine beste jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden, welches für sich die beste ist


----------



## Abreu (6. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt es einige zur Auswahl. Hatte da meine für mein SGS2 gekauft und bin mit der Qualität zufrieden!


----------



## AlphaGT2 (5. September 2012)

Im Moment habe ich eine Folie von Media Markt auf meinem sgs+, es war ein 2er pack, weiß aber leider nicht mehr von welcher Firma.
An sich ist die Verarbeitung gut und die Folie lässt sich sehr gut auftragen, aber die Aussparungen um Home-Button und Sensoren sehen nicht soo schick aus.
Noch dazu sieht man von der Seite rot/grüne merkwürdig gleichmäßige muster. und die Bildschirm Farben sehen im Sonnenlicht leicht verfärbt aus.
Aber was mich an der Folie wirklich stört ist, das sie inzwischen schon relativ zerkratzt aussieht und Fingerfett stark anzieht.
Fast vergessen: mit dem (nicht sehr fettigen) Finger gleitet man manchmal nur schwer auf der (sauberen) Folie, so das schon das Entsperrmuster anstrengend wird.

Kennt jemand eine Firma, dessen Folien selbst meine Kriterien erfüllen?
Sie sollte seehr Kratzresistent sein, da die nervigen Kratzer bei hellem Bild verpixelt aussehen.


----------



## HGHarti (5. September 2012)

Ich habe mir bei phone house eine geholt.hat zwar Ca 11€ gekostet habe aber 5 Jahre Garantie auf Kratzer und sie haben sie auch drauf gemacht.Bis jetzt das beste was ich hatte


----------



## AlphaGT2 (9. September 2012)

Das ist doch auch mal was. aber ich wüsste nicht, wo die ihre Filialen haben. Handy einschicken schließe ich mal aus.
Und wie ist die Folie so? also kratzfest, Farbstichig, oder so?


----------



## HGHarti (9. September 2012)

Bei mir werden die Folien beruflich echt beansprucht.und sehe noch nichts.bei einwilligen dagegen sah man bei sonnenlicht schon Kratzer.die Folie merkt Mann auch nicht.phone Hose gibt es fast in jeder Stadt.zumindest bei  uns im Ruhr pott


----------



## septix (12. September 2012)

Was ist denn hiermit. 506x5Sterne von 665 Bewertungen


----------



## Gruenwurzel26 (25. November 2012)

Hab schon viele Folien und Cases ausprobiert Invisible...,Brando... alles schon gehabt und alles nicht mein Fall.

Seit Februar 2012 gibt es ein Produkt was sich BUff Ultimate Shock Schutzfolie nennt. Hab diese jetzt 
seit 3 Monaten drauf und ich finde es ist das bei weitem beste Produkt auf dem Markt. Vorallem die Nanooberfläche
find ich abolut klasse die kleine bis mittlere Kratzer abweist die z.Bspl durch Autoschlüssel,Feuerzeug oder ... entstehen.

Schaut euch die Viedeos auf youtube oder hier >>> willkommen mal an dann wisst Ihr was ich meine

Wer was vernünftiges will mein TIP: ** BUFF Ultimate Shock Absorption **
- absolut Klarsicht
- Shock Absorbtion bis 1,04 KG
- Nano Technologie Oberfläche ( Kratzer entstehen viel schwieriger)
- Kratzschutz
- Anti Bubble Release

Dazu eine Ellement Case Aluminium Bumper gibts überall zu kaufen z.Bspl. Amazon oder EBay


----------



## Knappknacks (22. September 2013)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann das mit dem Glas beim DHD nur bestätigen. Mein Display hat schon öfters Kontakt mit den Schlüsselbund und Kies machn dürfen => unkaputtbar.
> Perfekt für Leute mit 2 Linken Händen xD



Linkshänder haben es mit zwei linken Händen gut ...

Ich benutz Invisible shield die sind sehr gut
habe mal dipos probiert waren aber eher kratzanfällig


----------

